# Save some money. make your own equipment.



## GT-40 GUY

Have a look at this chic.





gt40


----------



## antharper

That was pretty awesome !


----------



## uturn

Cool!


----------



## hunterofopportunity

Be hard to miss that monster.


----------



## Chestnut

sweet   deal


----------



## twtabb

Snake heads


----------



## BOWFINWHITT

Wow! Hats off to her,no polarized glasses ,sandles and shootin fish in will Wonka chocolate river.Wow again she would slay em here in Georgia!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Heck, I do that here with homemade wooden bows. . I don't look as good, though.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Buddy of mine makes a stout pvc bow.


----------



## PaulBlair85

Cool! Where can I get bow?


----------



## Permitchaser

I googled pvc bows and found a dyi 70 lb. Pull.  I may make one


----------

